# Flounder rig pictures



## Murphy's Law

Some one had a post wanting to see some pictures of every ones flounder lights, I just got around to taking some.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Very nice. Who built the bracket for you? The guy in Gulf Breeze??? ><(((*>


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Midnight Rider (10/3/2007)*Very nice. Who built the bracket for you? The guy in Gulf Breeze??? ><(((*>


The guy at Northwest floridamarine on highway 29.... Take the two bolts out on each bracket and bracket and lights come off and it still looks factory


----------



## Midnight Rider

He did a good job... Looks factory made. ><((((*>


----------



## Death From Above

I like it. Is that a Carolina Skiff? How shallow can you get?

DFA


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Death From Above (10/3/2007)*I like it. Is that a Carolina Skiff? How shallow can you get?
> 
> DFA


Yeah, It's a carolina skiff. I can get in ankle deep water with no problem.They will float in spit.


----------



## parrothead

How much was the cost for them to do it?? Did you have to leave your boat ??Thanks

Scott


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *parrothead (10/3/2007)*How much was the cost for them to do it?? Did you have to leave your boat ??Thanks
> 
> Scott




Scott from amstaff/solutia ?? Cant remember what I paid. I think it was around $50.00. I left my boat but it only took him about half a day to get to it and do it.


----------



## Frayed Knot

Looks like a great set up. Do your lights and trolling motor get in the way off seeing and gigging fish. I like a clean deck on the front with the trolling motor on the back with a foot push button.

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## X-Shark

> *Frayed Knot (10/4/2007)*Looks like a great set up. Do your lights and trolling motor get in the way off seeing and gigging fish. I like a clean deck on the front with the trolling motor on the back with a foot push button.
> 
> 
> 
> Different strokes for different folks










This setup works very well. I want to build a custom basket to mount to the TM head unit. It will hold 2 beers in Koozys. 



Nothing is in the way on this setup.



A transom mounted trolling motor is a lot harder to steer and the maneuverability with the forward TM beats it hands down.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

I agree with that, trolling motor needs to be up front, if not in the middle then off to the side but still at the front.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Thats a very nice setup. Like MR said, looks factory! thanks for the pics.!!! :clap


----------



## Murphy's Law

This setup works very well. I want to build a custom basket to mount to the TM head unit. It will hold 2 beers in Koozys. 

Nothing is in the way on this setup.

A transom mounted trolling motor is a lot harder to steer and the maneuverability with the forward TM beats it hands down.





[/quote]

I wish you would get to building. I am tired of spilling my beer from sitting it on top of the t/m.


----------



## X-Shark

I think I have a mockup model here now to build it with.


----------



## Ultralite

nice set up man. when you going again joel?...


----------



## X-Shark

> I wish you would get to building. I am tired of spilling my beer from sitting it on top of the t/m. [Smile]






The prototype is ready.  



It could use some refinement, such as some small bungee cords to hold it on. The Folgers containers could be changed to a container that is a little stiffer plastic. I've got maybe 45min in coming up with this and no money in it, just stuff laying around.


----------



## Flounder9.75

> *X-Shark (10/5/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you would get to building. I am tired of spilling my beer from sitting it on top of the t/m. [Smile]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prototype is ready.
> 
> It could use some refinement, such as some small bungee cords to hold it on. The Folgers containers could be changed to a container that is a little stiffer plastic. I've got maybe 45min in coming up with this and no money in it, just stuff laying around.
Click to expand...

A little Duct Tape and your good to go


----------



## wareagle22

That's my kind of ingenuity!! I'm building one that fits in my front pedastal seat hole. This looks much easier!


----------



## iceman28o1

i love the drink holders. i need some


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Oh yeah, gotta have somewhere to put a cold one!!! i need to rig up something for my boat. setting them on the front is fine when your not catchin anything, but then when one comes along i get excited and end up kicking it over half the time!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Thats African ingenuity at its finest. What man will do for a beer! AAAHHH:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Death From Above

Just testing my new avatar.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Thats a good lookin picture. What mom wouldnt be proud of that??? He could eat corn of the cobb through a picket fence with those chompers. I think I like the one up there a few minutes ago even better. It was the one that looked like his dad


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Bobby, thats a good idea in :toasttheory, but the vibration of the tm will flatten your beer, unless of course you dont give it time too!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Voodoo Lounge (10/5/2007)*Bobby, thats a good idea in :toasttheory, but the vibration of the tm will flatten your beer, unless of course you dont give it time too!!


No worry Tony. They want stay there long enough to go flat :letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *X-Shark (10/5/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you would get to building. I am tired of spilling my beer from sitting it on top of the t/m. [Smile]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prototype is ready.
> 
> It could use some refinement, such as some small bungee cords to hold it on. The Folgers containers could be changed to a container that is a little stiffer plastic. I've got maybe 45min in coming up with this and no money in it, just stuff laying around.
Click to expand...

I new you would come up with some thing :toast Now we need to go try them out.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Ultralite (10/5/2007)*nice set up man. when you going again joel?...


I'll shot you a PM before the next trip.


----------



## X-Shark

10-4 Understand that, that is really just a mockup prototype with junk I had laying around. It's not what you usually see from out of my shop, but it gives me something to shoot at.



Now when I'm out and about I'll have some sizes to look for and pickup some better quality stuff when I find it and find some of those neat little bungee cords to make it easy to strap on. I just didn't feel like running all over town on a scavenger hunt yesterday.



Still it will work the way it is and keep Joel from setting his beer on top of the trolling motor and loosing it every so often.



We can't be having any alcohol abuse.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *X-Shark (10/6/2007)*
> Still it will work the way it is and keep Joel from setting his beer on top of the trolling motor and loosing it every so often.
> 
> We can't be having any alcohol abuse.


Amen to that. It sucks having to get back downandget another beer after spilling a fresh one :banghead


----------



## GONU

Beer holders::clap:clap:clap nice!


----------



## GatorTamer

HOW ARE THE LIGHTS POWERD 12 OR 24 OR GENERATOR?


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *GatorTamer (10/7/2007)*HOW ARE THE LIGHTS POWERD 12 OR 24 OR GENERATOR?


2000 watt generator.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

What make generator are you running??? im thinking about one of those $400 honda knock off ones, just curious if that was what you were running and if so how you like it??


----------



## X-Shark

It's one of the ones from Pep Boy's but $400 ain't gonn'a buy one. I was in there today looking for something else and they have a different model than Joel and I have. I like the new model better. It holds more fuel and the layout of where you plug into the generator is different.



It is a 2000 watt generator and will run 1800 watts continuous. this is higher than what we have at aprox 1650 watts. It has the same "smooth" power, which means you can run a computer off of it if you want. [not that we care for this purpose, but you may want to for another reason. It does have the same 58db rating for noise. It weighs 60lbs without fuel. I can't remember if it sid it held 1.4gal or 2.4gal. i think it was 2.4gal and ours only hold 1gal which will give you aprox 4hrs to 4.5hrs run time with 4- 300 watt halogen lights.



It's $600 and we paid that for the ones we have last year.



Here is the same unit that Pep Boys has now on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-Pro-2000-...ryZ85805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2000-Watt-S...yZ106437QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



This is the one we have, only it's Red, instead of Yellow.



http://cgi.ebay.com/Kipor-2000-Watt...yZ106437QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kipor-2000-Ti-I...yZ106437QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





What I did notice as another difference is that the new one's do NOT have the 12V- 8.3amp charging plug to charge a 12V battery.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Thanks for the info, i had just heard they were around $400 but i havnt gone to actually look at one yet. im probably going to finish out the year with the setup i have and try to rig up something with a generator and halogens for next year. thanks for links!


----------



## true-king

hey, i've got those flood lights too

got em at lowes, very bright


----------



## X-Shark

Something to be careful of is Over taxing the generator.



Those lights come with 500watt bulbs in them. They were changed out to 300watt bulbs. [No 400watt bulbs available] 400watt bulbs would be pushing the generator close to max continuous run output. That is with running 4 of those lights.


----------



## X-Shark

OK, here's the finished product for the beer holders.  I have been looking around to find something cheaper than West "Bend me Over" Marine. I did find them, but I would have to wait on them and were going tomorrow night. So if someone want some like this I will order the cups in bulk. 2- 10in Bungee cords now hold it onto the TM. Quick and easy detach if needed and it's pretty darn solid.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Are the cups big enough to hold a "hugger"( don't want your beer to get hot.)


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Thats a damn nice set up there!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## iceman28o1

where can i buy one of these. trolling motor cup holders


----------



## X-Shark

Yes Huggies/Koozies are not a option. They are mandatory. 



You can buy them from me.  I would like to see your TM to make sure of the measurements.



$30ea for the twin setup.


----------



## Midnight Rider

cough cough, Good luck with the beer holders


----------



## X-Shark

Hey I showed how to build them here. If someone can't build it it will cost them that much for me to build it.



Just running around burning gas to pickup the parts is worth something.



What's your time worth?


----------



## Murphy's Law

They look sweet Bobby !!! Can't wait to try'em out :letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Midnight Rider (10/11/2007)*cough cough, Good luck with the beer holders


I know I've spilt, kicked and droppedatleast $30.00 worth of beer off the boat. They would pay for there selfs. And being in the holders they are right there, No more bending down to get your beer.


----------



## Midnight Rider

I must admit that I to am guilty of waisting a lot of beer. It never fails open one up take a sip and set it on the deck, and the next thing you know its rolling around in the bottom of the boat. So you start over with a new one.:letsdrink:letsdrink. P.S my cough is better now thanks for the attidude adjustment. Every body needs one every now and then.


----------



## Bill904

Man, what a set up, one thing about it, if you miss him, its your fault,, lol,,, thanks for sharing..


----------

